

Eric Schmidt: You Don’t Know It’s A Bubble Until The Bubble Ends - suneliot
http://techcrunch.com/2011/07/09/eric-schmidt-you-don%E2%80%99t-know-it%E2%80%99s-a-bubble-until-the-bubble-ends/

======
aurelianito
We know in certain circumstances that it's not a bubble. For instance, if the
price isn't raising. Are there other traits that can help us differentiate
bubbles from non-bubbles? Is it impossible to discern a bubble from rapid
growth?

